
Petition to the White House to Appoint Larry Lessig to the Supreme Court - dragonbonheur
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov//petition/appoint-lawrence-lessig-vacant-supreme-court-position
======
et2o
My bet is that Obama will try to choose someone less controversial in order to
maximize the chance his nominee will be appointed.

